# NJ BMWCCA Round 2



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Registration sent and it looks like the layout is up http://www.njbmwcca.org/AutoxMaps/HR040627.jpg

Looks to be a quicker course then last time. Then again, anything's faster then that rain course  Took a quick peek at the lot today at lunch, and it looks like we wont be needing the weed wackers (it was a jungle a few weeks ago :yikes: )

Contemplating increasing psi(cold) up to 42 for the first few runs. Last time on cold tires I was pushing like a pig. Took 3 runs to get up to a nice balanced temp. Once the temps were up the balance was very nice. A few psi softer in the rear really helped neutralize the handling (cold 38)

Hopefully this weekend will be just like the last! Don't know what to do if it turns out hot and muggy.

Hope to see y'all there!

pssst rumratt, I'm out of armor all, so no slicks this weekend :AF330i:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

hmmm... I should probably go to this one.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

That's odd... I've never seen a course setup like that... gate, after gate, after gate. Are they always like that?


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Andy said:


> That's odd... I've never seen a course setup like that... gate, after gate, after gate. Are they always like that?


The NJ lot is relatively small with a lot of obsticals, so I think they are forced to make the course tight.

I don't have a lot of experience in autox, but the NYBMWCCA courses seem to be much more open, and more fun IMO.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Elwood said:


> pssst rumratt, I'm out of armor all, so no slicks this weekend :AF330i:


I'll find something to spray on your tires to slow you down. 

You preregistered? Why not just register on site?


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> I'll find something to spray on your tires to slow you down.
> 
> You preregistered? Why not just register on site?


I just faxed the form over. It's easier for me to just remember $30 and not try to do both 

I'm going to try to get out to the NY one soon.


----------



## dngo (Oct 16, 2002)

The NY CCA lot is definitely bigger, but there are some nasty breaks in the pavement that really beat up cars. Good group to run with.

Dave


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

rumratt said:


> I'll find something to spray on your tires to slow you down.


 :rofl:

I definitely can't make this one. See you guys later this year...I'm thinking maybe the one in early August. :dunno:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Washed, emptied and prepped. Ready to fly!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Debating about going... :eeps:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

alee said:


> Debating about going... :eeps:


Debating!?!

Just come! If you don't run, you can take pictures


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Elwood said:


> Debating!?!
> 
> Just come! If you don't run, you can take pictures


LOL, I'll probably go. How late did it run last month?


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

alee said:


> LOL, I'll probably go. How late did it run last month?


4ish.

4 runs 1st rnd, 3 runs, 2nd.

Ya know ya want to.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> Debating about going... :eeps:


Why :dunno: Is there a slight chance of showers :tsk:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> Why :dunno: Is there a slight chance of showers :tsk:


Slight chance of pigeons


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Elwood said:


> Slight chance of pigeons


 :rofl:

You should have new wheels to do these events  :nono: :slap: :stickpoke


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Elwood said:


> Slight chance of pigeons


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Al, you had better show up tomorrow. The weather forcast is looking good so your garage queen will be fine.

Plus, I don't want to get last place again, so I'm hoping your participation will assure me that doesn't happen. :eeps:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> You should have new wheels to do these events  :nono: :slap: :stickpoke


 :violent: :bareass:

:rofl:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Look for the Orient Blue garage princess tomorrow! :supdude:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

alee said:


> Look for the Orient Blue garage princess tomorrow! :supdude:


:beerchug:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


>


 :thumbup: :bigpimp:

Story :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Elwood...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:clap:

Cool pictures ! 

Al, you look too bored there :neener:


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

you guys have cleaner cars than mine at the autox! lol. 

i haven't been out to many NJ autox's this year-- maybe i'll see some of you out on long island (NYBMWCCA)...


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Gee Al.. How did you get the pictures posted by 3:20pm? :tsk: 




It was great meeting Al for the first time, and congrats to Elwood for taking 2nd place again in our class. :beerchug:. Believe it or not I did manage two times that were faster than Elwood's 2nd place time, except for the minor detail that I hit THREE cones on each of thos runs. :banghead: :tsk: Elwood also had another run that was faster than all of them, but he hit his favorite cone there the end. 

Al also had a good day, but since 83.2% of his engine's power is sucked up by his automatic transmission, he was at an unfair disadvantage from the beginning.  :neener:


----------



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

rumratt said:


> Gee Al.. How did you get the pictures posted by 3:20pm? :tsk:
> 
> 
> 
> It was great meeting Al for the first time, and congrats to Elwood for taking 2nd place again in our class. :beerchug:.


rumratt, were you the guy bitching because I beat you out by 2 tenths? I was driving the dark green Z3 in D. Came in 3rd, probably 3 or 4 tenths behind elwood. 

I should have introduced myself as a 'fest-er.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I had a blast yesterday, and despite displayed an admirable amount of suckage in the autocross skills dept, I learned a lot, and did get better as the day went on. I'm pretty sure rumratt won't be finishing last place anymore as long as I keep showing.  I'm also pretty sure Elwood is going to be impossible to catch by the end of the season -- after watching 2 of his runs, I can definitely say I'm impressed. :thumbup:

Unfortunately, I had to leave by 1pm, so I didn't get any afternoon runs in. I also don't think my power sapping steptronic particularly liked the autocross, going into "Limp" mode on the NJ Turnpike dropping from 5th to 4th. A reboot fixed it... I'll have to keep an eye on it.

These were taken during the last of the first group's morning run:

Pics of Elwood

Pics of rumratt

Pics of alee

Thanks to Elwood for taking the pics of rumratt and me (and thanks for not dropping the camera  ).


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

WileECoyote said:


> Al, what do you drive?


Orient Blue 330Ci... I was in a daze for most of the morning, and having a tough time getting all the crap out of my car. Not having a garage really sucks. I think Elwood came by and laughed me.

You weren't the green Z3 parked right next ot me were you?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> I had a blast yesterday, and despite displayed an admirable amount of suckage in the autocross skills dept, I learned a lot, and did get better as the day went on. I'm pretty sure rumratt won't be finishing last place anymore as long as I keep showing.  I'm also pretty sure Elwood is going to be impossible to catch by the end of the season -- after watching 2 of his runs, I can definitely say I'm impressed. :thumbup:
> 
> Unfortunately, I had to leave by 1pm, so I didn't get any afternoon runs in. I also don't think my power sapping steptronic particularly liked the autocross, going into "Limp" mode on the NJ Turnpike dropping from 5th to 4th. A reboot fixed it... I'll have to keep an eye on it.
> 
> ...


I see a little agressiveness here Al :yikes:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> I see a little agressiveness here Al :yikes:


My last run was very sloppy.  I don't think I hit any cones yesterday though... was motivated enough not to want to buff out cone scars after getting home.


----------



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

alee said:


> Orient Blue 330Ci... I was in a daze for most of the morning, and having a tough time getting all the crap out of my car. Not having a garage really sucks. I think Elwood came by and laughed me.
> 
> You weren't the green Z3 parked right next ot me were you?


Yep, DOH! :rofl:

They had me staging and 'instructing', so I only had time to talk to the people in B, F, and X. I rode with the guy in the 944 who spun twice on the same run after that. I had a little fun chewing him out - I started when I sat down in the car and said, "Now, why do you think you spun out both times???"


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

WileECoyote said:


> Yep, DOH! :rofl:
> 
> They had me staging and 'instructing', so I only had time to talk to the people in B, F, and X. I rode with the guy in the 944 who spun twice on the same run after that. I had a little fun chewing him out - I started when I sat down in the car and said, "Now, why do you think you spun out both times???"


:rofl: Shows how much I was paying attention... might also explain why I sucked so much too. :eeps:

What was the deal with the guy that almost crashed on his way into the paddock?! I heard a screech, and saw the guy head for the grass.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

WileECoyote said:


> rumratt, were you the guy bitching because I beat you out by 2 tenths? I was driving the dark green Z3 in D. Came in 3rd, probably 3 or 4 tenths behind elwood.


Hey, yep, that was me. Small world. There are more east coasters on this forum than I thought.

I actually had a good day because I learned a lot. The time variation between my best two runs and my worst two runs (raw times) was over 4 seconds  and I know what I did differently for each, so that's good news.

What I'd like to do at the next autox is try to get more consistent at achieving a smooth, clean run (8/10th maybe), and work on HITTING FEWER CONES. Once I get to that point, then I can worry about getting more aggressive.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Gee Al.. How did you get the pictures posted by 3:20pm? :tsk:
> 
> It was great meeting Al for the first time, and congrats to Elwood for taking 2nd place again in our class. :beerchug:. Believe it or not I did manage two times that were faster than Elwood's 2nd place time, except for the minor detail that I hit THREE cones on each of thos runs. :banghead: :tsk: Elwood also had another run that was faster than all of them, but he hit his favorite cone there the end.


Thanks rumratt :beerchug: and glad the pictures cam out alee. And to think, I get atleast another event with a novice clasification! :freakdanc

It was another beautifull day, and a good turnout. My morning was an expert display in sloppy driving. I have to say that all my improved runs in the afternoon were thanks to Dave's critic. :bow: I still need a lot of work. Especially since first place is over 1.5 seconds faster  .

When rumratt stops drilling so many cones, we'll have some serious competition going! :thumbup:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

I forgot....some video's shot by _bbh03_ can be found over on the fanatics

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=175982

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=175981


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Results are in
http://www.njbmwcca.org/Results/ax040627.xls

Trailing 1st by 3.35 sec :wow: Looks like I have a looooong way to go to catch that little 325is. BUT, I'm determined to get there!


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Elwood said:


> Trailing 1st by 3.35 sec :wow:


 :yikes: Wow, we suck.


----------



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

Elwood said:


> Results are in
> http://www.njbmwcca.org/Results/ax040627.xls
> 
> Trailing 1st by 3.35 sec :wow: Looks like I have a looooong way to go to catch that little 325is. BUT, I'm determined to get there!


Yeah, and you would be in 3rd if they hadn't reclassified Ricardo and his Mini Cooper S to C :bigpimp:


----------

